# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  CODE-Tags leicht gemacht. (Für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene)

## Rain_maker

Hier eine DAU-sichere Kurzanleitung, mit der man Shellausgaben in so genannte _CODE-Tags_ setzen kann.

*0. Warum das Ganze?*

Ganz einfach, das Setzen von CODE-Tags lässt die Ausgabe wie eine 1:1 Kopie der Konsole aussehen, es werden Zeilenumbrüche und Einrückungen GENAU so dargestellt, wie es bei Euch in der Konsole ausgespuckt wurde. 

Auch werden Zeichen wie :p :D usw. NICHT in die smileys umgewandelt.

Des Weiteren wird alles in ein Extrafensterchen mit der Überschrift "Code:" gepackt, welches die Ausgabe vom restlichen Text SICHTBAR abtrennt und bei einer sehr langen Zeile ein Scrollbalken einfügt, ohne das Textfenster des gesamten Beitrags in die Breite zu ziehen. 

Dadurch wird ein Posting übersichtlicher und man kann viel besser erkennen, wo z.B. ein Fehler liegen könnte.

*1. Beispiele zur Verdeutlichung.*

Hier eine Partitionstabelle einmal mit 


```
# fdisk -l

Platte /dev/hda: 100.0 GByte, 100030242816 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 12161 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/hda1               1         383     3076416   83  Linux
/dev/hda2   *         384        2994    20972857+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/hda3            6259       12161    47415847+   f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
/dev/hda4            2995        6258    26218080   83  Linux
/dev/hda5            6259        8086    14683378+  83  Linux
/dev/hda6            8087        9170     8707198+  83  Linux
/dev/hda7            9171       10345     9438156   83  Linux
/dev/hda8           10346       10455      883543+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/hda9           10456       12160    13695381   83  Linux
```

und einmal ohne CODE-Tags.

# fdisk -l

Platte /dev/hda: 100.0 GByte, 100030242816 Byte
255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 12161 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
/dev/hda1               1         383     3076416   83  Linux
/dev/hda2   *         384        2994    20972857+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/hda3            6259       12161    47415847+   f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
/dev/hda4            2995        6258    26218080   83  Linux
/dev/hda5            6259        8086    14683378+  83  Linux
/dev/hda6            8087        9170     8707198+  83  Linux
/dev/hda7            9171       10345     9438156   83  Linux
/dev/hda8           10346       10455      883543+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
/dev/hda9           10456       12160    13695381   83  Linux

Wo sieht man am ehesten, welche Spalten untereinander gehören? 

Oder hier eine Ausgabe von 'iwconfig' mit:



```
/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"XXXXXXXX"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:7F:90:0C
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX     Security mode:open
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:97
```

und ohne Code-Tags

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"XXXXXXX"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:7F:90:0C
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
          Retry limit:7   RTS thr :Embarrassment: ff   Fragment thr :Embarrassment: ff
          Encryption key: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  Security mode: open
          Power Management :Embarrassment: ff
          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:97


OK, ich hoffe Ihr habt verstanden, worum es geht.

*2. Wie kann man CODE-Tags setzen?*

a) Die Klicki-Bunti Methode.

Man markiert den entsprechenden Ausgabetext mit der Maus und klickt auf das '#' in der Formatierungsleiste hier:

http://img351.imageshack.us/img351/3371/news1bd4.jpg

b) Man setzt die CODE-Tags von Hand.

[code]Ausgabetext[/code]

*3. Anmerkungen.*

Wenn Ihr aufgefordert werdet, ein Posting zu ändern um dort CODE-Tags einzufügen, dann klickt zunächst auf den Button "Ändern" und dann auf "Erweitert", sonst ist das Symbol '#' nicht vorhanden.

Wer die CODE-Tags von Hand setzt, der kann dies auch ohne "Erweitert" zu klicken erledigen.

*Bitte haltet Euch daran, Ihr helft damit:*

a) *uns*, Fehler schneller zu finden 

b) *(Quer)lesern*, Postings besser nachzuvollziehen 

und 

c) damit auch im Endeffekt *Euch selbst*.

Greetz,

RM

Nachtrag:

Da hier im Unterforum scheinbar keine Thumbnails von imageshack.us möglich sind, größeres Bild verlinkt.

----------


## carnil

Hallo Rain_maker

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Habe deine ausführliche Erklärung nun auch im Sticky-Beitrag hier verlinkt.

Gruss,
S.

----------

